# Problems with Henery lever action .22



## philip171 (Sep 16, 2004)

I bought a lever action henery about a month ago and have had problems with the last round jamming. I called henery and they wanted me to send the gun back, which I dident feel like fooling with. I noticed the tubuler mag was working its way up. I hammerd it back down with a block of wood and shoots fine now. The problem is its working lose again. Any thoughts on how to fix this? Would it be a bad idea to put a dap of epoxy onto the tubuler mag to keep it from slidding?
Thanks.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

hey buddy, i had the same problem with my henry for the first few hundred rounds, then the problem went away, and if you want to get rid of that problem, for those first few hundred rounds, you gotta blow that lever and you gotta blow it hard, you cant gently slide it down, but once it stops, you will have one helluva gun, i love mine, smooth action, it is now reliable, accurate, good balance, love the way it goes to the shoulder, only gun id take over it is a pre 64 model 61 winchester, but other than that, you cant beat a henry lever action, any more problems with it, throw me a pm or an email, id love to help you out


----------



## DeerHead12 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have had a Henry lever .22 for 2 years and it jamms quite a bit. I went to the range a month or so ago and out of the 15 shots, about 5-6 would jam. My father called the company and they said that we could send ot in and they would put a new ejector. I guess its not that uncommon then. Good Luck!


----------

